# wholesale and trade lists



## ANT

hi guys 
where do you get hold of trade lists for equipment and reptile products?
please pm me if you know 
thanks
ANT


----------



## darkdan99

tell me why ypu want/need them in a PM and i can let you know.


----------



## cooltom28

go direct to the manufacturer?

glee is freakin awesome!!!!!! its a big trade fair in september all the big boys there as regards to pet products!


----------



## 10371

Can someone let me know as well cause i spend loads on equipment.


----------



## cooltom28

they dont just give them to anyone well they do actually its getting the accounts set up thats harder:blush:


----------



## blue-saphire

cooltom28 said:


> go direct to the manufacturer?
> 
> glee is freakin awesome!!!!!! its a big trade fair in september all the big boys there as regards to pet products!


 
can you pm me with info how to become a member, and where the fairs are please


----------



## Ally

Usually you have to be involved in the trade - have a shop or something similar. You can only get into Glee through the trade somehow - getting tickets from your employer (pet trade) or having your own business.

If just anyone could buy wholsale, there would be absolutley no place for shops in the world!


----------



## kimbosreptileworld

Trade lists are not handed out to just anyone, first you need to prove your a business then provide trade references !!

Manufacturers and wholesalers will not supply the general public all you would be is directed a retail outlet ..

Getting trade accounts can be hard until you've established yourself as a viable busniess !

Darren


----------



## reddevil09

*hi*

hi could you let me know the list as well because me and my friend are planning to set up our own shop and want to explore options and work out how much the shop is going to cost to start up thanx chris


----------



## Gekozone.co.uk

*Trade Lists*

Hello People.

We are here to offer advice on all your reptile needs, if you require more information regarding our products and trade prices please speak to our expert Joe on 01162795125


----------



## ARMS87

what confuses me is that you can find places that offer wholesale/bulk supplies to public for mammals, birds and aquatic animals but seemngly nowhere that will sell reptile/amphibian supplies to the public.


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited

Hello Everyone,

I Run A Wholesale Business, We Supply To Business, Breeders and the Public if you would like further info please just visit us at
www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk


----------



## andy140365

we have a shop and still 2 years on struggling to find good wholesalers to deal with some of the wholesalers we have used we would be better off going to tesco and buying from its a joke 
like previously stated that if just any one could get a trade account then whats the point of having a shop also you get people setting up trade accounts then opperating from a spare bedroom banging it all on ebay at rediculously low prices as they have no overheads any way rant over


----------



## peterf

SJB Pet Supplies Limited said:


> Hello Everyone,4
> I Run A Wholesale Business, We Supply To Business, Breeders and the Public if you would like further info please just visit us at
> www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk


Mmmmm. Would suggest a RFUK search before talking to these guys, whoever they are!


----------

